# Neutralizing/covering hyperpigmentation



## entyce08 (Jan 30, 2009)

Hey ladies!!!

I have a serious problem with hyperpigmentaion around my chin. It's about 3 shades darker than the rest of my face! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





When i put on my foundation it looks flawless everywhere except around my chin where it looks very ashy, like i have on the wrong color foundation.

My question is: are there any color correcting concealers that will nuetralize the dark brown (kinda like green neutralizes red) so that i can cover it with my normal foundation???

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Curly1908 (Jan 30, 2009)

First things first, are you doing any skin treatments to get rid of the hyperpigmentation?


----------



## BaAZiGar (Jan 30, 2009)

i have the same problem around my eyes...and would love to know the answer to this too! whenever i go into the mac the mua always recommends a salmon/peachy colored concealor...like an nw40-45 i dont find its worked for me but it might work for you... ?


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jan 30, 2009)

I agree with both of the previous comments.

Do something to clear the hyperpigmenation.
But for now, try an orangey color corrector. it's supposed to brighten/neutralize the dark areas. MUFE has a concealer pallette with an orange concealer that you could use.


----------



## NeenaJ (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

The peachy/salmon concealer does work on dark undereye circles as well as blue/purple circles (which I can personally attest to).

For the darker areas on your skin, you may find that a blue concealer works best.

If you want a great kit, I recommend the Napoleon Perdis "NP Set" concealer kit, sold exclusively at Target stores.  It comes as a 5 color palette, so you can use the different tones as needed.

Otherwise, Make Up Forever sells makeup primer in various color tones, designed to fix one issue or another.  I think their primer is much better than Smashbox.  It's available at Sephora.

The best thing to do is go with a clean face & play with the colors to see what works best for you before laying out any cash.  And, yes, Target does have testers of their premium makeup lines (including NP set).  Hope this helps!


----------



## entyce08 (Jan 30, 2009)

No i haven't tried anything to clear it up yet.......any suggestions on products that work would be awesome!


----------



## bartp (Jan 30, 2009)

the MAC pro Studio finish concealers and color correctors work great in my experience, and they are great to mix too.


----------



## wifey806 (Jan 30, 2009)

i love my studio finish concealer fro MAC, and I use it for exactly what you're talking about. it has _the_ best coverage. It's so good that I *can* use the NW40 shade to counteract the discoloration. BUT I usually just use my NC45 because it just covers THAT WELL. 

*note: I used liquid foundation and THEN dab the Studio Finish over it, then set with powder for a flawless face. But when I use powder foundation, I use the concealer first. h.t.h.!


----------



## Curly1908 (Jan 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *entyce08* 

 
_No i haven't tried anything to clear it up yet.......any suggestions on products that work would be awesome!_

 
You have a variety of options -- chemical peels, microdermabrasion, lightener/brightener, etc.

For peels, I recommend Philosophy's peel. (If you have easily irritatable skin, I'd go with Green Apple Peel for Sensitive Skin made by Juice Beauty.)

For microdermabrasion, I recommend L'Oreal. And for a lightener/brightener, I recommend Ambi (the old favorite) or Ole Henrikson (more expensive) Sheer Transformation.

HTH. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ETA: Make sure that you are applying sunscreen after your moisturizer and before your primer/makeup.


----------



## BaAZiGar (Jan 31, 2009)

how about StriVectin...its really expensive but apparently it works! you can get a sample at sephora...im not sure if u can use it on ur chin but ask one of the mua there and im sure they will let you know!

Sephora: Klein-Becker StriVectin® Neck Cream: Age Control


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 31, 2009)

I am NC45 and for the darkness around my eyes when I am super tired I use a basic orange lipstick as concealer (I hate Electro l/s SO...but it works great as concealer)


----------



## Priya (Jan 31, 2009)

I heard that red lipstick works well for concealing the undereye darkness area...
But I tried this the other day and didnt really work:S
How am I meant to put it on?
I also have this dark patch from my lips to my chin... its so annoying, can anyone reccomend me some good products for this in the UK?


----------



## iadoremac (Feb 1, 2009)

I have the same problem on my cheeks and my chin I am NW47 but i use concealer in NW43 and i buff it out with 187 brush so that it evens out and then i apply a layer of foundation(select spf foundation). I have had the spots on my face for quite sometime now and because my skin is super sensitive there is only so much i can use to fade them but i have discovered that if you apply sunscreen to your face the spots will fade on its own. Hope this helps.


----------



## wifey806 (Feb 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I am NC45 and for the darkness around my eyes when I am super tired I use a basic orange lipstick as concealer (I hate Electro l/s SO...but it works great as concealer)_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Priya* 

 
_I* heard that red lipstick works well for concealing the undereye darkness area...
But I tried this the other day and didnt really work*:S
How am I meant to put it on?
I also have this dark patch from my lips to my chin... its so annoying, can anyone reccomend me some good products for this in the UK?_

 
as Tish said above, it's orange that counteracts blue, not red lol. maybe that's why it didn't work!


----------



## marielle78 (Feb 4, 2009)

I use bobbi brown corrector for dark spots.


----------



## Kuuipo (Feb 4, 2009)

Strivectin did nothing for my areas of hyperpigmentation, neither did products with glucosamine.  Hydroquininine works. I was using Peter Thomas Roth but its 55 for 2oz. Paula's Choice worked better and for the same size it was less than 20 bucks. Also has salcylic acid/lightner or glycolic acid and lightner. Takes a few weeks to really see the difference, but a few months from now it will be very noticeable.


----------



## aphrodite_19 (Mar 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kuuipo* 

 
_Strivectin did nothing for my areas of hyperpigmentation, neither did products with glucosamine.  Hydroquininine works. I was using Peter Thomas Roth but its 55 for 2oz. Paula's Choice worked better and for the same size it was less than 20 bucks. Also has salcylic acid/lightner or glycolic acid and lightner. Takes a few weeks to really see the difference, but a few months from now it will be very noticeable._

 
hi there!

may i know wats the name of the paula's choice item that u were referring to? TIA


----------



## gujifijian (Mar 24, 2009)

I use UltraQuin for pigmentation. U can buy it over the counter at any pharmacies. It takes a while, I think upto 2-3 months to see it working but it definately works. It works for me.


----------



## gujifijian (Mar 24, 2009)

The key ingredient to fade out pigmentation is 'hydroquinone'. (I think that's how I spelled it).  A product consisting of 2% doesn't work for me but UltraQuin has 4% hydroquinone. But if u should visit ur doctor they can prescribe a higher percentage! That's my next step! Also another product to try which I haven't yet is Neostrata HQ Lightening Gel!


----------



## nerdyone (Mar 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BaAZiGar* 

 
_i have the same problem around my eyes...and would love to know the answer to this too! whenever i go into the mac the mua always recommends a salmon/peachy colored concealor...like an nw40-45 i dont find its worked for me but it might work for you... ?_

 
I'm a NW45 and I use the peach select cover up for my scars and it works well.  I just dust MSF natural in deep dark on top of it.  I also like to use the peach to shape and shade my face.


----------



## nerdyone (Mar 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I am NC45 and for the darkness around my eyes when I am super tired I use a basic orange lipstick as concealer (I hate Electro l/s SO...but it works great as concealer)_

 
I cannot stop using this orange color corrector I got from the pro store.  That ish works freaking magic on my acne scars.  I think I have said that in every thread I've responded too today lol.  But the stuff is bomb! I wish I would have had this stuff when I took my graduation photos.


----------

